# Nun makeup



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello all, I wanted to show you guys one of the makeups I'm working on at school right now. This is going to be a one piece prosthetic based on the demon nun featured in the comic Gotham by Midnight. I've got an old black halloween robe, a black sheet and a white pillowcase to make the habit. I also have gloves built up with cotton and latex to create long spindley fingers, I'll post a picture of those later today.




























I'll be running my first copy tomorrow, So I can update you all on that then.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super creepy!
Nice sculpting


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad to see your talent put to good use, will be awaiting more pics


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've captured the look really well, young Draik


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah that is creepy. Love the teeth!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

The first two runs of my prosthetic came out great. The class requireds us to run three, so once the third one is done (probably monday) I'll work on a test paint to see where I really want the paint job to go.



















The monster gloves are made from yellow rubber gloves, Popsicle sticks and cotton and latex. The nails are just sculpey.



















think I may add a bit more color to them because they are pretty pale (even paler in the pic, due to lighting) but I'm so happy with the shape. I've been keeping them on top of my coffin bookshelf, which cast a nice horribly spooky shadow when I have candles lit.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those hands are totally creepy, nice work

The Nun/s look to be coming along nicely


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Really cool sculpting! Great job with the fab....fingers turned out great. 

Keep photos coming...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love those hands!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

You look absolutely frightening. Great makeup job.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I thought I'm going to see a Nun make up but this is beyond my expectation. It's a great job..


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Creepy good!


----------

